# DPMS Panther mags ??????????



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just ordered a new DPMS Panther in .223. I have heard alot of talk on what magazines to buy for it. There are alot out there, but alot of them are junk and have alot of problems. I really don't want to pay 35.00 a piece for them from the factory. If anyone can help with suggestions it is appreciated.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought mags from Brownell's and added Magpul no-tilt followers and they work great.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Why not just buy Magpul P-mags? They come with an anti-tilt follower installed, good coil springs, dust cover all for about $15. I have about 6 and use them at shoots all the time with no problems. Pretty cheap, tough as I'll ever need them to be, probably tougher, and they work!

Zhur


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

^^^ Yea, just get the Magpul mags... they're awesomeness.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll give another nod for the PMAG. Great product. :smt023


----------

